# whats next for kimbo



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Who do you think Kimbo is going to fight next
what weight class do you think Kimbo will fight in


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Man Kimbo surprised the hell outta me last night, I was really impressed. I think first off we need to find out for sure which weight class he is fighting at. Someone tole me he was having trouble making 215 last night but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

He should go to 205 and fight some other brawler nobody


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> He should go to 205 and fight some other brawler nobody


True, thus far in his career all he has fought was goons. You vs. Kimbo wouldnt be too far out of ones imagination then huh?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Seeing as how he weighed in at 212, I can't imagine 215 was a problem. He could lose another 7 if needs be. He should definitely be at 205 though. The HWs are just way too big for him to handle in the UFC.

As for who he should fight. The UFC is smart enough to know what Kimbo is, he's an entertainer, not a contender, so there is really no need to put him against anyone who is legitmately climbing towards the title... which is a lot of people at 205. So to be honest... I'm not sure who he should fight.


----------



## MedicWanteD (May 27, 2007)

Doesn't matter where he fights at. There are a lot of guys at both 205 and HW frothing at the mouth for the payday that knocking kimbo out would bring. I thought Houston was one of those guys....guess he should've rammed kimbo with that big domed head of his.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

I was very impressed with Kimbo last night. Very impressed. He isn't the next BJ Penn or anything, but his skills have certainly improved.

With that being said, he will continue to be a show fighter for the UFC. He isn't going to make any impact on any weight class, but he willg et fights because people want to see him fight. He might even continue this catch weight thing.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

He's not in the UFC right now, but David Heath would probably put on a good show against Kimbo.


----------



## bbfsluva (Oct 18, 2009)

that fight looked like 2 noobs training. the only reason it happened was cause kimbo needed someone with even less ground skill then he has. yeah, he'll keep fighting, they'll keep finding tomato cans for him until he loses again, then he'll disappear. good for kimbo, he seems like a hard working dude, no reason he shouldn't make a little money.


----------



## DCURE1992 (Nov 23, 2009)

Heath Herring would be a good choice.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Rampage


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

DCURE1992 said:


> Heath Herring would be a good choice.


I'm realitively certain Heath would maul Kimbo.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> I'm realitively certain Heath would maul Kimbo.


lol @ this


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

He should go back to fighting bums in parking lots and back alleys, that was just a terrible performance.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

coleman after he loses to randy.....gives kimbo enough time to train, and another fighter older than himself. Probaly another catchweight at 215


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cro Cop. That'd be an epic fight. Cro Cop wouldn't circle and bitch around for 15 minutes.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Cro Cop. That'd be an epic fight. Cro Cop wouldn't circle and bitch around for 15 minutes.


 CroCop showed less heart then Houston did in his fight vs JDS. Another performance like that vs Rothwell and he should just pack his bags.

Kimbo vs Pat Barry if you want a real standup all out slugfest.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Pat Barry would finish him with leg kicks, heck Houston almost did lol


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Just curious as to how people are impressed with Kimbo last night; please don't tell me it is because Company Man Joe Blogan said so? I am getting really tired of Joe's innate ability to use rhetoric and inflection in his voice to influence people's thoughts. 

The reality is that Kimbo and Houston looked horrible. Houston dropped his left hand with every lame leg kick he threw in which Bimbo could have countered with an overhand right. Kimbo is WAY too muscled to have any kind of fluid hand movement and speed. He does NOT move his head at all. He did a horrible job cutting off the cage and allowing houston to circle excessively without getting off any counters. Kimbo did not know what to do on the ground. Just because he got a good slam (strength) does not make a good ground fighter. He did not set up anything significant on the ground. Kimbo would get murdered by any fighter with decent head movement and handspeed. 

Kimbo got knocked down on a weak leg kick...and layed there for 2 seconds before getting up. Both fighters did not close the show when the final 30 seconds were being counted. They stood there and when the bell rang, both fighters gassed out and put bent down to catch their out of shape breath. They were EXHAUSTED like fighters that would...you know...actually have fought intensely for 3 rounds. 

The reason Bimbo won; in case anyone doesn't know, is because he is a draw for the UFC. He was one of the worst on the show yet was the main advertisement for the entire season. Of course he got the decision because he is going to bring in the rest of the fans that exist that still think he is some big scary Mr. T looking fighter. 

Absolutely horrible fight and Company Man Blogan sure knew how to sell this for Daddy Dana.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> I'm realitively certain Heath would maul Kimbo.


I'm 100% certain.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

daveh98 said:


> Just curious as to how people are impressed with Kimbo last night; please don't tell me it is because Company Man Joe Blogan said so? I am getting really tired of Joe's innate ability to use rhetoric and inflection in his voice to influence people's thoughts.
> 
> The reality is that Kimbo and Houston looked horrible. Houston dropped his left hand with every lame leg kick he threw in which Bimbo could have countered with an overhand right. Kimbo is WAY too muscled to have any kind of fluid hand movement and speed. He does NOT move his head at all. He did a horrible job cutting off the cage and allowing houston to circle excessively without getting off any counters. Kimbo did not know what to do on the ground. Just because he got a good slam (strength) does not make a good ground fighter. He did not set up anything significant on the ground. Kimbo would get murdered by any fighter with decent head movement and handspeed.
> 
> ...


I'm just excited to see Kimbo fight the current Coleman's, Bonnars, and Brian Stann's of the world.
Put him on Spike Cards, as the second or third fight of the night, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Pat Barry would finish him with leg kicks, heck Houston almost did lol


 hehe well Kimbo would have a few months to gameplan for the leg kicks. Barry is def gonna stand with him. Fact is, with Kimbos skillset or lack there of, there just arent really any "safe" fights for him in the HW division. It will either be against a techniqually better striker or a ground game guy. I much rather give him the strikers of course.

As for those still hating Kimbo... i dont know what you want from him, he is what he is. He isnt claiming to be making a title run he just wants to learn and loves to bang and alot of ppl seem to enjoy watching him fight. I dont see the harm in having him around for slugfests for a little while, esp when he just beat a guy who was legitimately in the UFC for quite a while and had a couple decent wins under his belt.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

ramram22 said:


> I'm just excited to see Kimbo fight the current Coleman's, Bonnars, and Brian Stann's of the world.
> Put him on Spike Cards, as the second or third fight of the night, nothing wrong with that.


Word. I feel you on that and there is nothing wrong with that as long as people look at him like a tank abbott kind of journeyman. He is nothing more than a way past prime tyson trying to fight a big fight: people tuning in to see the potential for a guy with a punchers chance. But elite level guys eat his lunch anyday of the week. Heck throw in fat and old mike tyson....kimbo goes to sleep. I was just annoyed at the hype that Rogan and the UFC are giving this clown. It is more bastadization of the UFC and MMA fighters in general. It is no different than other organizations using big name athletes to bring in audience...it downplays the atheticism of legit MMA fighters. peace.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

He should fight at LHW...give him someone like Drew McFedries...neither one of them wanna take the fight to the ground so it would be a battle.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

he should go to hw, i think that would be the best bet for his style.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow there are a lot of Kimbo haters here, why? I think that anyone who has ever worked hard for something in life can appreciate the guy. He trying hard and he is a fighter. Okay, I don't think hes gonna sweep a division either, but he definetely could give some people a really tough time. Because you know he's not gonna quit. And if you say he has no skills, you are very very wrong, even though people know he can punch, that is just the beginning of his hands. That's apparent from his street fights on youtube, when you get in a real fight, no body punches like that, the fact that he was that accurate and precise goes to show a lot. 

And look how much his ground game has improved just from the show, Houston Alexander isn't known for his ground game either, but I definetely say on paper Houston should've had the advantage on the ground. And Kimbo turned that around quick.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

daveh98 said:


> Just curious as to how people are impressed with Kimbo last night; please don't tell me it is because Company Man Joe Blogan said so? I am getting really tired of Joe's innate ability to use rhetoric and inflection in his voice to influence people's thoughts.
> 
> The reality is that Kimbo and Houston looked horrible. Houston dropped his left hand with every lame leg kick he threw in which Bimbo could have countered with an overhand right. Kimbo is WAY too muscled to have any kind of fluid hand movement and speed. He does NOT move his head at all. He did a horrible job cutting off the cage and allowing houston to circle excessively without getting off any counters. Kimbo did not know what to do on the ground. Just because he got a good slam (strength) does not make a good ground fighter. He did not set up anything significant on the ground. Kimbo would get murdered by any fighter with decent head movement and handspeed.
> 
> ...


How about the slam and the way he passed the guard like nothing, Im not singing Kimbo`s praises but at least give him the credit does deserve.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Hopefully some classic UFC fights


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

alizio said:


> hehe well Kimbo would have a few months to gameplan for the leg kicks. Barry is def gonna stand with him. Fact is, with Kimbos skillset or lack there of, there just arent really any "safe" fights for him in the HW division. It will either be against a techniqually better striker or a ground game guy. I much rather give him the strikers of course.


Tbh I'd rather give him a sh*t grappler (say Al-Turk) than a very technical striker like Barry. 

Against the sh!t grappler he might stuff the TDs and survive on the ground if it goes there. If he gets beat it wouldn't be a big deal since we all know BJJ isnt his forte. But against the good striker, he'd get embarrassed at his own game. lol

Imo the best options style wise would be a one dimensional brawler (Drew McFedries, Houston, Meat Head) or an average-decent striker (McSweeney etc..)


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> How about the slam and the way he passed the guard like nothing, Im not singing Kimbo`s praises but at least give him the credit does deserve.


It's just my opinion I guess man. Look, I think the guy is a complete tomato can and is part of the recent trend of bastardizing the sport. I am sick of organizations plugging "Entertainment fighters" over skilled ones. UFC did it with just bringing him on the show and then advertising his face on every commercial for TUF. Sure he got a slam in and passed guard. People will improve when they train MMA all day just as he has. That doesn't mean he has what it takes to make it in the sport. Just cuz a dude has a desire to fight doesnt mean he should be one. He made a name fighting bums on the internet. He was a bully. Last night's fight showed very very little skill; people that are NOT on TV show more skill and I dont like those fighters getting this type of exposure; it is NOT good for the sport...yet good for entertainment. Kimbo and houston were EXHAUSTED by the end of the fight. He is all brawn and hair with very very little skill and he actually SHOULD have more skill by now with the amount of pampering he has gotten with outstanding elite level training. SOrry but a slam and a guard passing dont cut it for me and again...this is only my opinion...but a passionate one.

edit; If someone is going to neg rep me at least put a name to it. It isn't like I did a troll thread or am insulting a poster. I am posting an opinion and merely that...geez!


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

KIMBO IS THE BEST !!! lol nah but i wanna see kimbo vs al turk or mcsweeney then if he wins give him keith sardine


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

daveh98 said:


> Kimbo got knocked down on a weak leg kick...and layed there for 2 seconds before getting up. Both fighters did not close the show when the final 30 seconds were being counted. They stood there and when the bell rang, both fighters gassed out and put bent down to catch their out of shape breath. They were EXHAUSTED like fighters that would...you know...actually have fought intensely for 3 rounds.
> 
> .


Pretending they were exhausted is another reason I believe Houston was paid by someone to lose the fight. Why was Houston exhausted? He didn't do much of anything. The phoniest fight I've seen since Butterbean vs. Sean Haire.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Toxic said:


> How about the slam and the way he passed the guard like nothing, Im not singing Kimbo`s praises but at least give him the credit does deserve.


Yep he does deserve credit. At least he busting his ass trying to improve.


----------



## CaseyBeast (Dec 3, 2009)

iunno why you guys are impressed obviously alexander was paid to lose that fight for marketing reasons kimbo lost on UF and then turned down a fight to on UF wich dana usualy fusses about and then houston did nothing but sit there and run around kicking his leg trying to give kimbo the fight and he sucks so bad that he still couldnt end it.if kimbo impressed you then you must have never been in an mma fight or even sparred with someone.it doesnt work like that.


----------



## thagremlin (Sep 16, 2009)

my opinion is this.. kimbo has tremdous heart and seems like a humble person.. how many times does he mention that he wants to learn everything he can. fighting is what he loves. i think he will just train harder at his ground game and muay thai.. only to improve his overall skills. kimbo has come along way since his street fights.

and if all you people are bashing kimbo because he came off the streets and you think hes still a nobody and doesnt have what it takes to be a mma fighter, then some of you challenge him in a fight and then comeback and tell us hes not a fighter.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Slice vs Bonnar would be a good Brawl.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

daveh98 said:


> Just curious as to how people are impressed with Kimbo last night; please don't tell me it is because Company Man Joe Blogan said so? I am getting really tired of Joe's innate ability to use rhetoric and inflection in his voice to influence people's thoughts.
> 
> The reality is that Kimbo and Houston looked horrible. Houston dropped his left hand with every lame leg kick he threw in which Bimbo could have countered with an overhand right. Kimbo is WAY too muscled to have any kind of fluid hand movement and speed. He does NOT move his head at all. He did a horrible job cutting off the cage and allowing houston to circle excessively without getting off any counters. Kimbo did not know what to do on the ground. Just because he got a good slam (strength) does not make a good ground fighter. He did not set up anything significant on the ground. Kimbo would get murdered by any fighter with decent head movement and handspeed.


Kimbo was gunshy because it's his first fight in the UFC and he didn't want to get knocked out? I'm more impressed that Kimbo didn't get drawn into a slugfest with Houston like Houston was obviously trying to bait him into. Kimbokept his patience and his head. Kimbo does move his head usually, you can see it in all his older fights, but he didn't in this one because all Houston was doing was throwing kicks. 

Kimbo didn't know what to do on the ground? You mean aside from getting mount twice,the kimura attempt, the choke attempt and almost pounding Alexander out? please. It has nothing to do with Rogan that I was impressed with Kimbo, it has everything to do with his advancement in his knowledge of the game. Sure he was far from being spot on technical, but it's a hell of a lot better than what he was doing before. Also, that slam was set up pretty well and wasn't all strength. Watch it again, Kimbo totally uses correct technique with it too. Drops his hips under Houstons, lifts with his legs, rotates and dumps him. Much more than just brute strength.



> Kimbo got knocked down on a weak leg kick...and layed there for 2 seconds before getting up. Both fighters did not close the show when the final 30 seconds were being counted. They stood there and when the bell rang, both fighters gassed out and put bent down to catch their out of shape breath. They were EXHAUSTED like fighters that would...you know...actually have fought intensely for 3 rounds.


Kimbo also has arthritis and no cartilage in that knee. He's got bone on bone action in his knee right now, that's extremely painful to get kicked in. Kimbo has also never cut weight before. Remember, he fought at HW, so this was a new game for him. If there's been one good thing about Kimbo it's that he's had decent cardio. He might not have the cardio of Diego Sanchez, but he's usually not THAT gassed after a fight. I think the weight cut had quite an effect on him.



> The reason Bimbo won; in case anyone doesn't know, is because he is a draw for the UFC. He was one of the worst on the show yet was the main advertisement for the entire season. Of course he got the decision because he is going to bring in the rest of the fans that exist that still think he is some big scary Mr. T looking fighter.


Kimbo won that fight because he won that fight. The UFC has nothing to do with the decisions from the judges, they're picked by the NSAC, not the UFC. And there's also no way in hell you can tell me Houston won that fight.



> Absolutely horrible fight and Company Man Blogan sure knew how to sell this for Daddy Dana.


That is his job... if you think he's biased then don't listen to him. His bias is obviously influencing your bias because there's no way in hell Houston won that fight anyways. Kimbo was impressive because of how far he's come as a fighter, not because Rogan said so.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

You make some good counter-points and I do agree with the fact that he did use more than just strength on the take down after re-watching. I also have no real bias as I can't stand houston. I felt this was just a fight for entertainment purposes for pitting two guys that knock out and get knocked out. I really did not see Kimbo look very good on the ground upon re-watching and I do take your points under consideration. However I think that his game should be much higher before getting the exposure and TV spots (and even the fights) that he has. He does not deserve where he is at in my opinion. He is a hype job that has REALIZED he has to be humble and "hungry" in order to get any respect. His macho attitude quickly got checked when he was exposed at the C level (seth Petro). Kimbo was a big bully that that fought guys that didn't even want to fight him (the guy on the internet with the eye practically falling out was begging to stop). Kimbo's handlers, even on the internet level kept the fights standing...especially when he fought and lost on youtube. EliteXC did the same thing. So I do not think he is fully genuine. I think he is playing the appropriate game to get exposure and training but that doesn't mean I respect his rise. I think he is helping with the decline of the perception of the sport. The casual is looking at some of these fights and thinking the stereotype "meathead bar brawlers." My wife watches both the UFC and boxing matches with me. I am a martial artist, former high school D1 wrestler and golden gloves boxer so she knows and appreciates my passion for combat sports. She LOVED watching Edger dominate with pure skill with his wrestling and higher level stand up boxing. She couldnt stand how, in her words, "bummy" Kimbo and Houston looked. SHe is right. They just stood there and Kimbo could hardly adjust his gameplan to Houstons very low level game. I am sorry but I am not changing my opinion on the fact that a B level fighter would have let a leg kick hit, watch Houston's hand drop and follow with an overhand right to end the fight. Now when we switched to Paul Williams and Martinez (whether people know the fight or not) she couldn't help but get engaged with very high level fighting. 

If Kimbo and these entertainment fights and fighters keep coming to the UFC and MMA in general, I see a decline in the level that it was growing at in terms of athleticism. I see too many football players and people wanting to "test their skills" just jump in the MMA...and doing so with success because it is bringing the organization money. I love the sport but I am seeing that they are becomming more concerned with just putting on "styles make fights" instead of putting on the best fights. I don't care if a fight takes 25 minutes and it takes place all on the ground because I appreciate high level transitions and people that can dominate. The average fan cannot and that is what the UFC is starting to cater too and Kimbo is a shining example of that IMO>


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

why is everyone bashing Kimbo, you guys are all losers and pathetic. Do you think he all of a sudden tried to change his career into MMA, he got offered a lot of money to take a couple fights. WHO WOULDNT DO IT??? 

and its not like he is not trying to learn, he has the dediation to keep training and learning his flaws, Thats better then we can say for Kongo or Houston whos ground game has been pathetic for more then 3 years.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

RFC said:


> I think Slice vs Bonnar would be a good Brawl.


I picked David Heath as a good fight for Kimbo, but I sure would like to see Bonnar get in there and hammer Kimbo.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

If Kimbo were to stay in the HW division would anyone else be interested in seeing him fight Hardonk?


----------



## DJ Raw (Dec 6, 2009)

Im sorry but anyone who thinks that Houston got paid to lose to Kimbo is a moron. If he was paid, he woulda got knocked the **** out. they wouldnt have put on a boring fight where houston just throws shitty leg kicks, they would have had houston go down.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Intermission said:


> lol @ this


 
Why?? Totally possible...


I see Kimbo fighting a Stephon bonnar type next but his ground is stll seriously weak and his stand up is negated with the leg kicks.....easy pickins for a smart fighter.....


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

At this point I really don't care what's next for Kimbo. He is terrible. Working hard to improve which I respect, and seems like a cool guy but terrible. Houston has awful leg kicks, just awful and he was still giving Kimbo problems with them. Anyone with decent thai would tear his leg off. Also everyone is bitching about Houston circling away the whole fight, which he did and it was lame but Kimbo just spun around with him. All he had to do was walk him down at an angle and cut him off anytime he wanted but he never did.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

alizio said:


> CroCop showed less heart then Houston did in his fight vs JDS. Another performance like that vs Rothwell and he should just pack his bags.
> 
> Kimbo vs Pat Barry if you want a real standup all out slugfest.


CC would put Kimbo in a coma...


Hopfully people put this in perspective, comparing him to Kimbo of the past he is much better and his ability to learn MMA is impressive. Compare him to just about any other lightheavy/heavyweight in the UFC and he only has a few opportunity's. Kimbo will lose a few fights maybe win one but I dont see him braking the top fifteen of any division. 

It will be novel to see how far he can go from fight to fight but Im not expecting much as far as contendership. I think him and Colman would be a good fight and worth watching IMO.



coldcall420 said:


> Why?? Totally possible...
> 
> 
> I see Kimbo fighting a Stephon bonnar type next but his ground is stll seriously weak and his stand up is negated with the leg kicks.....easy pickins for a smart fighter.....


Totally possible but completely improbable.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

slapshot said:


> CC would put Kimbo in a coma...
> 
> 
> Hopfully people put this in perspective, comparing him to Kimbo of the past he is much better and his ability to learn MMA is impressive. Compare him to just about any other lightheavy/heavyweight in the UFC and he only has a few opportunity's. Kimbo will lose a few fights maybe win one but I dont see him braking the top fifteen of any division.
> ...


 
So you think Heath Herring would lose to Kimbo???:confused02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

daveh98 said:


> You make some good counter-points and I do agree with the fact that he did use more than just strength on the take down after re-watching. I also have no real bias as I can't stand houston. I felt this was just a fight for entertainment purposes for pitting two guys that knock out and get knocked out. I really did not see Kimbo look very good on the ground upon re-watching and I do take your points under consideration. However I think that his game should be much higher before getting the exposure and TV spots (and even the fights) that he has. He does not deserve where he is at in my opinion. He is a hype job that has REALIZED he has to be humble and "hungry" in order to get any respect. His macho attitude quickly got checked when he was exposed at the C level (seth Petro). Kimbo was a big bully that that fought guys that didn't even want to fight him (the guy on the internet with the eye practically falling out was begging to stop). Kimbo's handlers, even on the internet level kept the fights standing...especially when he fought and lost on youtube. EliteXC did the same thing. So I do not think he is fully genuine. I think he is playing the appropriate game to get exposure and training but that doesn't mean I respect his rise. I think he is helping with the decline of the perception of the sport. The casual is looking at some of these fights and thinking the stereotype "meathead bar brawlers." My wife watches both the UFC and boxing matches with me. I am a martial artist, former high school D1 wrestler and golden gloves boxer so she knows and appreciates my passion for combat sports. She LOVED watching Edger dominate with pure skill with his wrestling and higher level stand up boxing. She couldnt stand how, in her words, "bummy" Kimbo and Houston looked. SHe is right. They just stood there and Kimbo could hardly adjust his gameplan to Houstons very low level game. I am sorry but I am not changing my opinion on the fact that a B level fighter would have let a leg kick hit, watch Houston's hand drop and follow with an overhand right to end the fight. Now when we switched to Paul Williams and Martinez (whether people know the fight or not) she couldn't help but get engaged with very high level fighting.
> 
> If Kimbo and these entertainment fights and fighters keep coming to the UFC and MMA in general, I see a decline in the level that it was growing at in terms of athleticism. I see too many football players and people wanting to "test their skills" just jump in the MMA...and doing so with success because it is bringing the organization money. I love the sport but I am seeing that they are becomming more concerned with just putting on "styles make fights" instead of putting on the best fights. I don't care if a fight takes 25 minutes and it takes place all on the ground because I appreciate high level transitions and people that can dominate. The average fan cannot and that is what the UFC is starting to cater too and Kimbo is a shining example of that IMO>


Fact of the matter is that MMA is a WHOLE different beast than boxing. Kimbo was checking most of those leg kicks and none of them were landing with any sort of force. Houston was baiting Kimbo and trying to land a big counter punch, it was pretty obvious. If Houston wanted those kicks to mean anything he would've put a bit of force into them like he did in the third. His gameplan wasn't "Kick him until he gets TKO'd with that knee" like it may have looked, it was "Kick him and try and get him coming in and knock his ass out!" Thats why he was only kicking with his lead leg and he was doing so fairly gently, so he could return that foot quickly and so he still had all his power in the back foot for when Kimbo came in trying to throw haymakers.

That's the reason I'm impressed with Kimbo is because he DIDN'T bite on those kicks. He checked them and kept circling and never got frustrated. He waited for Houston to make mistakes instead of making a huge one of his own. When Houston DID make mistakes he capitalized on them BIG TIME. Kimbo also passed Houston's guard like butter and mounted him twice, almost took his backand instead almost snapped his neck. There's no denying the fact that Kimbo is very seriously becoming a student of the game. He IS humbled now and heknows he needs to train and learn to fight correctly if he's ever going to do anything in the sport. That's why many of us are so surprised by him, because he was exactly what you said he was, but he is no longer.

Also, there's no need to be mad at Kimbo for where he's at, because he's at a C level in the UFC right now. Houston isn't much ofa name after being destroyed and then basically cut from the UFC. The UFC gave him someone with a name, but who doesn't even rank in the division anymore. So while it may look like they're giving him high profile fights, they aren't, he is exactly where he should be. My guess is his next fight is against someone like Al-Turk, Al-Hassan (dude who got his shit snapped), Rodney Wallace (who doesn't even have a pro record apparently?), Kyle Kingsbury or Igor Pacrajak. Those are all b-to-c level fighters in the UFCs LHW division. He probably won't fight anyone with a name for at least two more fights. If you think about it, the UFC isn't going to be able to sell him if he's terrible, so they're going to want to make sure he's actually raising his skill level and getting things done right. There's no way this will turn into a Brock Lesnar situation.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Fact of the matter is that MMA is a WHOLE different beast than boxing. Kimbo was checking most of those leg kicks and none of them were landing with any sort of force. Houston was baiting Kimbo and trying to land a big counter punch, it was pretty obvious. If Houston wanted those kicks to mean anything he would've put a bit of force into them like he did in the third. His gameplan wasn't "Kick him until he gets TKO'd with that knee" like it may have looked, it was "Kick him and try and get him coming in and knock his ass out!" Thats why he was only kicking with his lead leg and he was doing so fairly gently, so he could return that foot quickly and so he still had all his power in the back foot for when Kimbo came in trying to throw haymakers.
> 
> That's the reason I'm impressed with Kimbo is because he DIDN'T bite on those kicks. He checked them and kept circling and never got frustrated. He waited for Houston to make mistakes instead of making a huge one of his own. When Houston DID make mistakes he capitalized on them BIG TIME. Kimbo also passed Houston's guard like butter and mounted him twice, almost took his backand instead almost snapped his neck. There's no denying the fact that Kimbo is very seriously becoming a student of the game. He IS humbled now and heknows he needs to train and learn to fight correctly if he's ever going to do anything in the sport. That's why many of us are so surprised by him, because he was exactly what you said he was, but he is no longer.
> 
> Also, there's no need to be mad at Kimbo for where he's at, because he's at a C level in the UFC right now. Houston isn't much ofa name after being destroyed and then basically cut from the UFC. The UFC gave him someone with a name, but who doesn't even rank in the division anymore. So while it may look like they're giving him high profile fights, they aren't, he is exactly where he should be. My guess is his next fight is against someone like Al-Turk, Al-Hassan (dude who got his shit snapped), Rodney Wallace (who doesn't even have a pro record apparently?), Kyle Kingsbury or Igor Pacrajak. Those are all b-to-c level fighters in the UFCs LHW division. He probably won't fight anyone with a name for at least two more fights. If you think about it, the UFC isn't going to be able to sell him if he's terrible, so they're going to want to make sure he's actually raising his skill level and getting things done right. There's no way this will turn into a Brock Lesnar situation.


Somehow we are fully missing each other because I agree with you dude. My main point is that I just don't like that Kimbo is being "sold" and hyped from a marketing perspective as a C level fighter. I would rather the focus be on marketing the absolute best fighters at the elite level. It is just an opinion but the past year, I have felt that the UFC is trying to capitalize more financially then making the sport grow respectably. The fans too often Boo high level ground game and transitions and you rarely are seeing people have full matches on the ground. PART of the reason is that the fights are being made where stylistically no one is willing to do that. Again, I don't disagree but I just feel that the UFC is marketing and profiting too much on the C level fighters than really showcasing the athleticism of the A level guys. Only my opinion though and we all know the same thing about opinions.....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

As the sport continues to grow in popularity and mainstream acceptance, let's hope that we get to see more fights from guys like Mark Bocek.

However fight promotions are businesses, and if they happen upon a draw, they're going to run it as long and as hard as they can.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

The thing is tho... Most fighters around Kimbo's level dont have a huge fanbase, while Kimbo has a massive one. it only makes sense to promote a fighter whos got a huge fanbase.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well they're gonna feed him brawlers with no ground game for now so he can show off his new takedown/ground game and then knock them out. I dunno if it's just me, but Kimbo looked f***ing HUGE compared to Houston, so he'd be a big 205'er if he's smart and decides to cut.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

You know what I'd really like, maybe not the next fight but somewhere down the line? Kimbo Vs Chuck. Two brawling KO artists. With Chuck not quite elite level any more and Kimbo below it too, it would be a bangin good fight. Plus I think they're not too far in the weight difference, and Kimbo's up there in age too. That is if Chuck isn't retired for good. 

Plus I remember Chuck sort of calling out Kimbo when he was getting all this hype in Strikeforce and Chuck was still top of the heap in the UFC, something about Kimbo "beating up bums behind taco bell". Could be some nice bad blood there too, and think of the PPV numbers these two guys would pull.


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> You know what I'd really like, maybe not the next fight but somewhere down the line? Kimbo Vs Chuck. Two brawling KO artists. With Chuck not quite elite level any more and Kimbo below it too, it would be a bangin good fight. Plus I think they're not too far in the weight difference, and Kimbo's up there in age too. That is if Chuck isn't retired for good.
> 
> Plus I remember Chuck sort of calling out Kimbo when he was getting all this hype in Strikeforce and Chuck was still top of the heap in the UFC, something about Kimbo "beating up bums behind taco bell". Could be some nice bad blood there too, and think of the PPV numbers these two guys would pull.



if kimbo wins his next 2 or 3 fights and chuck loses to tito and still wants to fight then i can see it happening..or even if chuck wins it could be a co main event...this is ofcourse only if kimbo wins his next 3 fights and looks good


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

kimbo vs antoni hardonk- he just lost and he is a brawler unless im wrong
kimbo vs stephan bonnar- brawler so could go either way

im excited to see him fight again i know some people have said they werent impressed with him but he improved a ton since his fight with roy


----------



## CaliKid925 (Mar 21, 2009)

I wouldnt mind seeing him fight Brian Stann or Kryztof next at 205 or 215. Both of those fights would be good brawls.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Put him in there with James Irvin.....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Krysztof, mostly b/c I just want to see Krysztof fight again, and if it's Kimbo it'll hopefully be free again.

I don't think Krysztof would circle and circle and only throw leg kicks, though.


----------



## seancole (Mar 23, 2009)

The UFC will sign some C level fighter to make him look good.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

daveh98 said:


> Somehow we are fully missing each other because I agree with you dude. My main point is that I just don't like that Kimbo is being "sold" and hyped from a marketing perspective as a C level fighter. I would rather the focus be on marketing the absolute best fighters at the elite level. It is just an opinion but the past year, I have felt that the UFC is trying to capitalize more financially then making the sport grow respectably. The fans too often Boo high level ground game and transitions and you rarely are seeing people have full matches on the ground. PART of the reason is that the fights are being made where stylistically no one is willing to do that. Again, I don't disagree but I just feel that the UFC is marketing and profiting too much on the C level fighters than really showcasing the athleticism of the A level guys. Only my opinion though and we all know the same thing about opinions.....



Very good posts, I agree entirely. Houston looked terrible, Kimbo looked worse. What Kimbo displayed on the ground was very basic jits. Nothing special at all and definitely not something that is hard to learn. I am far from good at BJJ, but I really have to say what he showed in that department is nothing special and no one should be surprised.The slams however were very cool, however both fighters should have more cardio than that, that was terrible. 



I would like Kimbo to improve his cardio, learn some TDD, and get some sort of gatekeeper status. Lose some muscle and drop to LHW would also be a good idea imo. I like what he does for the sport and his newly found humble attitude.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Krysztof, mostly b/c I just want to see Krysztof fight again, and if it's Kimbo it'll hopefully be free again.
> 
> I don't think Krysztof would circle and circle and only throw leg kicks, though.


I was thinking about the free part. There is no way that the UFC will throw Kimbo onto a main card yet(I think...) but they won't be throwing him on a preliminary card because then they can't hype the crap out of him. My conclusion. The next time we will see Kimbo is on a fight night, probably in about 6 months time or so I am guessing. 

Soszynski is fighting Bonnar at 110 just so you know.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

If UFC wants to keep making cha-ching off Kimbo, they need to find him another Houston Alexander.

James Irvin would fit the bill. But I guess he'll be busy with Bonnar.


----------



## deftdrummer (May 27, 2007)

While I do agree that Kimbo looked better than he has...his performance was still pretty dismal. Don't get me wrong, the slams totally caught me off guard. Even more of what caught me off guard was Alexnder's performance though, and I don't think I have to say anything beyond that cause I know I am not alone. The biggest most glaring aspect of Kimbo's game is his cardio. After watching him fight Houston, it really made me wonder if Kimbo's strongest days were fighting in back yards. At least then he had explosive power and anger issues. Now he just bends over backward to kiss everyone's asses...including the fans.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

i say we need to make bj penn vs kimbo at a catchweight of whatever they can weigh in as. 

bj penn by flying fist KO


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Give him James McSweeney or Matt Mitrione, if the UFC decides to give them short term contracts (which is only fair after their performances on Saturday night). It would work because these guys are still at the point where it wouldn't surprise me if Kimbo KO'd them.
OR
They could also bring in Seth Petruzelli. It would make for a good story to sell on a ppv undercard or even a UFN main event.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I would love to see Kimbo vs Brett Rogers


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

daveh98 said:


> It's just my opinion I guess man. Look, I think the guy is a complete tomato can and is part of the recent trend of bastardizing the sport. I am sick of organizations plugging "Entertainment fighters" over skilled ones. UFC did it with just bringing him on the show and then advertising his face on every commercial for TUF.


daveh98, I do see your point, but feel you're jumping the gun a bit. The UFC put Kimbo on a free card. Big deal. You say you are "sick" of the pimping of less than decent fighters but I dont really see the evidence of this. You make it sound like it's become common practise. It's not. Not by a long way yet. If it ever does start to happen regularly, then I'm completely with you brother.

I say put Kimbo in with Kongo if he loses against Mir. Lets cut to the chase and see whether this cat can really bang. If he loses, then the whole Kimbo marketing machine collapses once and for all. Win! If he wins, then we'll all be in complete shock. Win!


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing kimbo with a guy like bonner. Bonner is a company guy and you know he will not run around in a circle in hope of getting a decision. Also a win by Bonner or Kimbo would help set the winner up as "relevant" again in the company.

For all those hating on kimbo, what the hell did you expect. Was Kimbo impressive in this fight? NO. But did he meet or exceed my expectations: YES!
It was a sloppy fight and tbh, pretty boring most of the way. But I really can't fault Kimbo when Houston thought he was the next machida. If Houston alexander can get 6 fights in the UFC, then I don't think we should hate on Kimbo.
The man is humble and just wants to bang. How is that different from a guy like Chris Lytle. I know Lytle is a black belt bjj but he hasn't even tried to take it to the ground forever. 

I think UFC need fighters like Kimbo to test the up and comers, fill out the roster and of course give entertainment value to fight cards in search for a spark.


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> *I say put Kimbo in with Kongo if he loses against Mir. Lets cut to the chase and see whether this cat can really bang.* If he loses, then the whole Kimbo marketing machine collapses once and for all. Win! If he wins, then we'll all be in complete shock. Win!



I agree 100% Kongo would be a real tough test for Kimbo instead of handpicking and feeding him nobodies like they probably will do.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

PunchYourNuts said:


> I agree 100% Kongo would be a real tough test for Kimbo instead of handpicking and feeding him nobodies like they probably will do.


I think we and the UFC know that Kongo would knock his head onto joe rogan's lap in a minute.


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

SpecC said:


> I think we and the UFC know that Kongo would knock his head onto joe rogan's lap in a minute.


lol yes but I would rather see this and put the hype to rest :thumb02:

If he can't at least hang with the 'top' strikers then he is wasting his time trying to learn a ground game.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

SpecC said:


> I think we and the UFC know that Kongo would knock his head onto joe rogan's lap in a minute.


Kimbo's ground game might actually be better than Kongo's. I think Kongo is way to high of a step up for Kimbo at this point.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Rematch with Petruzelli!


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

Rematch with Petruzelli! sounds good


----------

